# Chances of getting invitation for CIVIL ENGINEERING DRAFTSPERSON(312211) with 60 poin



## svrram (May 2, 2017)

HI,

I have lodged EOI for 189 with 60 points for CIVIL ENGINEERING DRAFTSPERSON(312211). 
The occupation ceiling is 132 / 1000 (Available: 868).
What is the possibility of getting invitation with 60 points and how much time it may take.

Thanks,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

i think with 60 points for 189, you can get an invite in next round


----------



## svrram (May 2, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i think with 60 points for 189, you can get an invite in next round


Thanks Sultan,
I have lodged a EOI earlier for 189 and got invitation on 26th April, but due to a mistake in the provided information I am not processed the application.
1) Is it possible to lodge another EOI for 189 now without cancelling the earlier invitation or do I have to cancel the earlier EOI?? 
2) If I have to cancel the earlier invitation to lodge another EOI please let me know the process.

Thanks.


----------



## Shez307 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi At what points was civil eng draftsperson when u launched ur case I mean was it at 65 70 ? Have u got ur Eoi I am thinking of launching my application but currently it's sitting at 65 and I have 60 points waiting for ur response.Thanks


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Shez307 said:


> Hi At what points was civil eng draftsperson when u launched ur case I mean was it at 65 70 ? Have u got ur Eoi I am thinking of launching my application but currently it's sitting at 65 and I have 60 points waiting for ur response.Thanks


Hi all,

Did any one get invite for 312211?

I will also lodge EOI soon.

I would like know the point scenario of 312211


----------



## svrram (May 2, 2017)

Shez307 said:


> Hi At what points was civil eng draftsperson when u launched ur case I mean was it at 65 70 ? Have u got ur Eoi I am thinking of launching my application but currently it's sitting at 65 and I have 60 points waiting for ur response.Thanks



Sorry for delay, 60 points are enough for civil eng draftsperson and I think you will get invitation in 2 rounds with 60 points.


----------



## svrram (May 2, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did any one get invite for 312211?
> 
> ...


I got invitation in May and my application is in process. Minimum 60 points required to get invitation.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

svrram said:


> I got invitation in May and my application is in process. Minimum 60 points required to get invitation.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Please don't give misleading info. Before June any 60 pointer in non prorata is easy and fast. Not at the moment from this financial year with this invite number. 




svrram said:


> priyasanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## svrram (May 2, 2017)

Kyearn said:


> Please don't give misleading info. Before June any 60 pointer in non prorata is easy and fast. Not at the moment from this financial year with this invite number.


Thanks @Kyearn,

Dear @Shez307 & @priyasanuel please note Kyearn comment.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

svrram said:


> Thanks @Kyearn,
> 
> Dear @Shez307 & @priyasanuel please note Kyearn comment.



Thank you for the info.

How about 190 visa?

Any chance of 55+5?


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Shez307 said:


> Hi At what points was civil eng draftsperson when u launched ur case I mean was it at 65 70 ? Have u got ur Eoi I am thinking of launching my application but currently it's sitting at 65 and I have 60 points waiting for ur response.Thanks


Did you lodge EOI?


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Shez307 said:


> Hi At what points was civil eng draftsperson when u launched ur case I mean was it at 65 70 ? Have u got ur Eoi I am thinking of launching my application but currently it's sitting at 65 and I have 60 points waiting for ur response.Thanks


Hello Shez,

Any updates?
Did you lodge EOI?


----------



## baralbkt (Aug 9, 2013)

anyone here has any idea if 60 points at present getting any invitation for civil engineering draftsperson or any nsw invitation


----------



## sab144 (Jan 10, 2018)

*is 60 points enough to get invitation for civil draftsperson at this time*



Kyearn said:


> Please don't give misleading info. Before June any 60 pointer in non prorata is easy and fast. Not at the moment from this financial year with this invite number.


is 60 points enough to get an invitation for civil draftsperson at this time (2018)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sab144 said:


> is 60 points enough to get an invitation for civil draftsperson at this time (2018)?


If I am not mistaken, not a single 60 pointer has been invited in this financial year under any Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I am not mistaken, not a single 60 pointer has been invited in this financial year under any Anzsco code
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Unlike past year first quarter the scores are really high now. Yes this intake they Anty took 75 and 75+ candidates and there is no speculation on what would be the future intake score .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.Neupane (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello Friends, 
I am thinking of submitting EOI for Civil Engineering Draftsperson and i am making only 60 points. Would anyone please let me know, what is the current situation?


----------



## Mabusharekh (Jul 15, 2017)

HI,

I have lodged EOI today for 190 with 55+50 points for CIVIL ENGINEERING DRAFTSPERSON(312211). 

What is the possibility of getting invitation with 55+5 points and how much time it may take.

Thanks,


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Mabusharekh said:


> HI,
> 
> I have lodged EOI today for 190 with 55+50 points for CIVIL ENGINEERING DRAFTSPERSON(312211).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you please share your point break down?

When did you file EOI?


----------



## Mabusharekh (Jul 15, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share your point break down?
> 
> When did you file EOI?


1May2017 EOI
Advanced Dip 10
English 0
Experience 15
Age 30
State Nomination 5


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Mabusharekh said:


> 1May2017 EOI
> Advanced Dip 10
> English 0
> Experience 15
> ...


Do you have functional english?

Please let me know if you get invite?

I will also file EOI by next month once I complete 5 years.


----------



## mejo (May 18, 2018)

Did anyone got job after landing. Is it easy to get civil draftsman job


----------



## mejo (May 18, 2018)

Is it easy to get job


----------

